# what are the signs of growth spurt in almost 4 year old



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

so i spoke to some advice nurses and peds. to find out about growth spurt in older children and came up with zilch.

so i am curious - is eating a sign of growth spurt? suddenly my dd cant eat enough and eats right thru out the day. i noticed she had one earlier this year and the only way i knew was when it became suddenly colder two months after winter her winter pants that i had to roll up before were now shorter.

so could there be one more than once a year?


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

I have an almost 5 yr old and the biggest clue that she's going through a spurt (and she goes through a few a year) is the nonstop eating. When I start to feel really tired of her asking me for food, it's usually because of a growth spurt, lol! She's going through one right now so I'm making sure to have lots of fruit, yogurt and cheesesticks where she can get to them herself because that makes it easier on both of us. My dd is already so tall and I buy her a lot of Hanna Andersson because they're the only clothes that fit for at least a year.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I've recently read somewhere that children grow from the feet up. So, first their feet will go up a size, then their legs will grow longer, then their torso and arms will grow longer. I think a 4 yo old is supposed to grow about 2 inches in a year.


----------

